# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  هاتف HTC One M7 يحصل على أندرويد 5.0 في الشرق الأوسط

## mohamed73

بدأ مستخدمو هاتف HTC One M7 في الشرق الأوسط باستقبال تحديث أندرويد  5.0 الأخير إلى هواتفهم، ويحمل هذا التحديث رقم البرنامج 7.18.206.2 ويبلغ  من الحجم 751.42 ميغابايت.  ويُقدم التحديث ميزات أندرويد 5.0 بما  فيها شاشة القفل الجديدة مع التنبيهات والأسلوب الجديد لتعدد المهام  وإمكانية البحث ضمن تطبيق الإعدادات وغير ذلك.

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## ezzat2007

بارك الله فيك متابعه مميزه

----------


## nouh ahmed

شكرا ع المتابعة

----------

